# Poppers with apple wood bacon



## SmokeyLee15 (Jul 14, 2021)

Decided to try my hand at a versatile dish. Slices the peppers boat style, left most of the seeds and membrane for heat. Browned some ground sage sausage, let it cool. Added cream cheese, sharp cheddar and chopped scallions. Filled the peppers and wrapped with the apple wood smoked bacon and sprinkled with brown sugar. I chose to add the brown sugar to help crisp up the bacon and to also compliment the heat. I feel that needing more heat is better than having too much heat. May add roasted corn next time. They were really good, wish they had a little more heat but first try was a success!


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jul 14, 2021)

275 with Hickory. 1.5 hours.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 14, 2021)

Great appetizers, well done. A couple of those and a couple of beers and I would be set.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 15, 2021)

Love me a stuffed jalapeno and your looks great!  I was looking in the deli other day and seen several things that would work for these.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2021)

Looks tasty for sure! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 15, 2021)

Those look fantastic!! Very ice job and a great write-up. Nice detail and good pics.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2021)

Those are some fine looking poppers!
Yor making me think that I need to go to the store & get a bag of jalapeños.
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 15, 2021)

Those look fantastic!
Next ones habanero poppers perhaps?


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jul 15, 2021)

I didn’t think to try Habaneros, that sounds great!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 15, 2021)

poppers , poppers ,poppers   ....just never enough of them . I always think I make too many when i do them. WRONG
These look great, and the innards sound good also

David


----------

